# Indian creek wildlife area



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Set out today out today @ noon with my nephew looking for anything that would bite. The water was muddy and choppy from the windbut it wasn't such a bad day even if we didn't catch any. Luckly we did and it was a dandy @ 13.5''


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Shweeeet !!!!


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a nice crappie. Did you or the little guy catch it and what did you catch it on?


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, I hooked him and he landed him and released him. He was caught on a 1/8 ounce stump jumper with a chartreuse Venom twister.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The lakes @ Indian Creek are so far overlooked! I have seen numerous 5+ lb. bass in the spring eager to chomp a jitterbug! There are a lot of lakes if you consider the wetlands area but the main 2 lakes harbor huge bass!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

Such is cool! Thanks for the post man!


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Buzzin, nice crappie! Always nice to see folks taking kids with them fishing. Fallen, you hit the nail on the head. Those ponds are overlooked. I used to fish there all the time and I don't remember a time it even remotely being crowded and the fishing was pretty good too. The 2 main ponds are good. There are 2 ponds that are small and you have to walk down a trail a bit, but I have caught some monster catfish in them. It is quite a drive for me now to get out there but one weekend when the cabroozers are everywhere at the river and it is elbow to elbow at the lakes, I am gonna head out there.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thats a nice crappie...you can get your fish ohio pin with that one if you want.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this the Indian Creek that's near Fayetteville?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Grew up not far from there, so fished it a few times when I was a kid. Haven't been back in years, though.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks and Yes Fayetteville.Once the water goes down and the lily pads come up though It's nearly impossible to fish unless your punching through the pads or fishing frogs. I could see why some monsters would be in the main two lakes with as much cover as there is. 95% lilly pads 5% open water. The other little surrounding ponds are pretty clear. I caught a couple 3lb bass last year out of them as well as a couple crappie.


----------

